

Doge is invading the web (and he's 100% open source JavaScript) - ericmuyser
http://dogeifyit.com/

======
beaner
Is this anything but spam?

Doge is great and all, but their invasions of other communities is getting a
little annoying.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Considering how often we see bitcoin spam on HN compared to doge, I don't
think it's that annoying.

~~~
Suitov
Yeah, I suppose I'll take non-serious spam over self-important spam. It's
easier to filter if I'm not in the mood.

------
finishingmove
I support your initiative of Doge.

------
mattgreenrocks
Why are memes HN-worthy?

It just looks like yet another flash-in-the-pan bandwagon.

